# [SOLVED] Unable to locate printer on Network



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 2 desktops (running windows 7), a Canon MF8300 printer, and an outgoing ethernet line, all on a Netgear Advanced Cable Modem Gateway CGD24-CPR. I'm only concerned with having the 2 desktops set up with the Canon printer.

Both computers have been connected to the printer before and I have the startup disk. But once the new offices were set up and both of the desktops were moved, I can no longer access or find the printer.

I can IPconfig the Desktops for their IPV4 addresses and both desktops recognize eachother on a Homegroup, but I can't find the printer. I printed off the print configuration page from the printer which gave me an IP address (printer is set for auto-obtain), but using an IP search won't bring up the printer.

All of the devices are plugged into ethernet ports set up for the three different office they are in and the actual location of the Netgear cable modem/router is over 100 feet away. My primary concern is getting the printer for the desktops, but I also need to add a wireless router into one of those office in the future.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

whats the IP setting for the printer - can we have all the details - subnet, gateway etc 
and an ipconfig /all from one of the desktops

And you cannot ping the ip of the printer - correct 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

I moved the 2 desktops and a laptop to the trendnet ethernet switch with the same results. Also, I tried a ping command from the printer using my laptop IP and rececived a "no response from host" response. The following IPconfig /all is from my laptop thats on the same switch.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-06-72-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-67-06-33
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c0d:9eae:9e35:87a5%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 96.11.87.205(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 9:16:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 12:40:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 96.11.87.201
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 96.11.87.201
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285219257
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-62-8C-68-00-19-B9-67-06-33
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-06-72-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{24B3FE61-3C95-4E53-AFA6-566073159D03}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:34bc:3931:9ff4:a832(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34bc:3931:9ff4:a832%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:600b:57cd::600b:57cd(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{BE5ED3DB-F141-495D-9032-3D5320E180AC}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{61346D73-7B3E-4230-B0CB-1D4AAC1E2E34}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

whats the details for the printer


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

Canon ImageCLASS MF8300cdn 

IP Address............169.254.114.216
Subnet Mask...............255.255.0.0
Gateway...................96.11.87.201
Hostname.................Canon 2866f9

What information or details do you also need?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*



> 169.254.114.216


Thats a windows assigned IP address when the device cannot find a DHCP service to assign an IP address

is the printer set to automatically obtain an IP ?
OR
did you enter the IPs to use ?


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

I verified that the IPV4 address is set for automatic obtain. I once tried manually entering an address, but am positive the current setting is auto-obtain.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

if its set to auto obtain, then i do not think its actually receiving an IP from the router 

looking at the diagram the Netgear Router which is also assigning IPs to the desktops does not appear to be given the Printer an IP 



> I once tried manually entering an address,


what did you set up 

what range of IPs are provided by the router - should be a setting which shows the range 
ie DHCP starting at IP 
Set the IP outside this range - so theres no conflict 
then you need to set the gateway and subnet 

I'm not an expert with larger networks - tend to work on small Home setups - so dont want to give you a miss-direction 

but something like
IP Address............96.11.87.010
Subnet Mask...............255.255.255.248
Gateway...................96.11.87.201

Can we see the ipconfig /all from BOTH the desktops connected to the router 

anything else connected to the router?

but something may be blocking the printer or a faulty cable


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

The IP range from the Netgear cable modem are 96.11.87.202-206. 

I tried manually assigning a static IP with an address within the range given to us. I don't recall what the subnet mask I set was, but i'm sure the gateway was correct. If I adjusted the subnet mask when I tried to manually enter an IP, would it not be corrected by the auto obtain like the IPv4 address was? Basically what i'm asking is would the subnet mask also be auto-assigned when i setup the auto obtain on the IP address?

I can't get the ipconfig for both desktop computers until after 5pm, but I will post those when I get a chance.

I've changed the ethernet cable with one going to the wireless router and the router maintained internet connection, so I don't believe it to be a bad chord.

Nothing else is on the network outside of what was shown in the jpeg, although the 2nd printer is not even attached yet. That will come later when its office is finished with renovations.

Am I correct in assuming that any device involved in that configuration does not necessarily have to have assigned one of the 5 ranged IP addresses given by the netgear cable modem? Assuming 4 of the IP addresses are taken by the 2 desktops and 2 laptops, must the printer use the 5th in that 202-206 range?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

Is that how you had connected in the other office - just 5 devices at the most connected directly to the router ?




> Am I correct in assuming that any device involved in that configuration does not necessarily have to have assigned one of the 5 ranged IP addresses given by the netgear cable modem?


Yes, usually the range is larger - BUT as i say not an expert on company routers/switches, more home domestic routers - and not sure if changing the range will cause any issues in other parts of the network 

yes you can normally assign a fixed IP outside the range of DHCP - on a *domestic Home server *

4 of the available 5 IP addresses - 202 , 203, 204, 205, 206 will be assigned to the 4 devices you currently have 2 desktops and 2 laptops 
and the lease period defines how long they will stay assigned when the devices disconnect 
so if you now disconnect all four devices -the IPs they where using will not be used again until the lease period expires

*whats the other side of the router connected to ? *


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

Yes, the actual location of what cable had which port on the Netgear cable modem and ethernet switch may have varied, but Desktop 1 has a static IP address and the other 3 computers were also all set for auto-obtain. Actually, the 2 printers have not been connected to the network simultaneously as the canon replaced the other printer (Brother) as the primary printer, but with expansions to our office, the Brother printer will eventually be brought back into the mix.

Our service is through a group called Brighthouse (company like comcast cable) and our Cable modem has a cable line (obviously) but then runs the line straight through the building to wall jacks, and eventually into the said computers. The original jpeg shows our layout for all devices, and I want to have the wireless router incorporated into those back offices, but I fear it will further create issues.

Also do you know if the Subnet mask for the printer will be auto-obtained when I selected Auto-Obtain for the IP address? If not then my original IP manual assign may have changed the subnet mask.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

I may not be able to much further - reaching limits of experience



> Desktop 1 has a static IP address


can i see an ipconfig /all from that machine


> but then runs the line straight through the building to wall jacks, and eventually into the said computers.


Are you sure the Canon Printer is connected correctly to the router and the cables are all good ?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

just another idea - have a look at the router configuration pages and see what been assigned to those IP address - you should see a MAC address for each device - also on the printer you should have a MAC address - maybe written on the printer on a label near the network connection


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

Hello jdstuffel,

You shd have Static IP configured on those networked printers, match the Subnet in your network, they shd be all in the same IP range.

Also, install and run IPAdvanced IP Scanner, it should detect all network devices in your network with it's IP and MAC Addresses. See of you can find those networked printers info.

Please post an update.


----------



## jdstuffel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

Problem has been resolved.

We had more devices using our range of IP addresses than our service provider had set us up with. When the wireless was added, it took away the printer's IP address and it went back to a default IP. 

The wireless was hooked up by another member of the office and during the day I was unaware that it had been put back onto the network. I'm just going to get a larger block of IP addresses to allow for more devices. Thank you for the help though.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to locate printer on Network*

jdstuffel buying more ips from the isp is a huge costly mistake.

Your business should behind a router for privacy and security reasons. This setup would give you the ips you need and into the future.

Reconsider your plan. User your router as a router not a bridge.


----------

